# Is this a Poodle ?



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey Guys!

This little one is offered for sale as a Poodle, any idea if he's one and if that's a good breed ?? his hair is confusing .. he has a passport with Ukraine origin and microchip, but no other papers


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is he? He could be an ungroomed older poodle pup, but I would suspect some terrier in his ancestry.


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

fjm said:


> How old is he? He could be an ungroomed older poodle pup, but I would suspect some terrier in his ancestry.


He's 7.5 months old boy


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He is very cute, but like FJM, I suspect he is a mix.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, his poor little nose. I'm glad he's not near me; I'd want to bring him home right now. He looks like a crossbreed. One of my childhood dogs looked very similar, but grey instead of yellow. My guy was a great little dog; I absolutely adored him.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Most dogs imported from ukraine are back yard bred dogs and most often mutts. Its a awful practice..










38 French bulldog puppies were found dead among a 'nightmare' shipment of 500 dogs imported on a Canada-bound plane from Ukraine


The surviving French bulldog puppies were found suffering from symptoms including dehydration, weakness, and vomiting.




www.insider.com





*Canada puts temporary halt on 
Canada puts temporary halt on puppies from Ukraine - YouTube*
www.youtube.com › watch

*puppies from Ukraine - YouTube*
www.youtube.com › watch

*40 Puppies Found Dead from Shipment of 500 Dogs Imported ...*
www.onegreenplanet.org › animalsandnature › 40-puppie...

*Puppies for sale: Hidden camera investigation (Marketplace ...*
www.youtube.com › watch


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is a cute little guy that looks like he needs a lot of TLC. He does look like a mix but hard to tell in his condition. He has some hair loss on his nose and looks like he has been kept in a kennel and not well looked after.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All in all, if he is a genuine rescue I might consider him, if only for his sad eyes. If he is being sold as a pedigree poodle, run a mile.


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> He is a cute little guy that looks like he needs a lot of TLC. He does look like a mix but hard to tell in his condition. He has some hair loss on his nose and looks like he has been kept in a kennel and not well looked after.


Do you think the hair on his nose may grow with proper care 😕


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

fjm said:


> All in all, if he is a genuine rescue I might consider him, if only for his sad eyes. If he is being sold as a pedigree poodle, run a mile.


Yes he's being sold as one 😂 at a discount because of his age though


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Salma said:


> Do you think the hair on his nose may grow with proper care 😕


Yes possibly depending on the cause. I would echo fjm in that I would not purchase this dog. If it is a low priced rescue I would consider it. But I would not purchase it if the seller is profiting. Nobody should support whoever did that to this poor dog.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Salma said:


> Yes he's being sold as one 😂 at a discount because of his age though


Ugh. He clearly has more problems than simply being over-aged. I really wonder what happened to that nose; was he trying to dig his way out of a cage or something?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you considering adding a second dog to your home? If so, you might find it better to wait until your current little one is acclimated and potty trained. Many would recommend waiting until adolescence is over. That way he can be a positive influence on your next puppy.


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Ugh. He clearly has more problems than simply being over-aged. I really wonder what happened to that nose; was he trying to dig his way out of a cage or something?


No idea tbh 🤷🏻‍♀️ Maybe he was born this way or kinda mix breed


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Are you considering adding a second dog to your home? If so, you might find it better to wait until your current little one is acclimated and potty trained. Many would recommend waiting until adolescence is over. That way he can be a positive influence on your next puppy.


Noo not for me I'm still learning along with my little one 😅
I'm helping a friend who's considering purchasing this one. When she asked about him few months back the seller told her that its a mini poodle and was asking for $1,500 but now he told her that he's getting older and he's willing to sell him for $900


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhhh okay! Nice of you to help your friend with her research. 

That is just a ridiculous price tag for a puppy who does not appear to have been well cared for during the most formative time in her life. So sad.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

In my professional opinion  he is a very matted large yorkie, mini poodle cross. Im being he’s actually around 12 weeks old looking at this photos and is going to be big, around 35 lbs as an adult. That hair loss around his mouth is from anxiously sticking his snoot through kennel doors and the fact that none of these pics look like he’s excited or trusting of the person is a bit sad sad


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Not well bred. Not a poodle or a purebred. I would pass. This person is lying about the breed, what else is she lying about ? It would be a nice dog if it was well groomed but 900$ for a mix ? Not for me.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He looks mostly like a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier to me. They tend make nice, intelligent dogs. At 7 months old, this pup is old enough to have bladder control when you housebreak him more so than a younger pup. He might be hesitant from all that he's been through, just the flight alone was probably difficult. See if you can visit him two days in a row. On the second visit, he may wag his tail seeing you which would be a good sign. Offer $400 and negotiate from there if you really like him.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Salma said:


> Do you think the hair on his nose may grow with proper care 😕


My rescue dog's nose looked similar when I got her, and it did grow back. I've seen other dogs in rescues missing hair in that same area.

That poor dog. His eyes remind me of my rescue girl's eyes. While it would be nice to be able to rescue him, paying $900 to a scam artist is not a good idea. Also, this dog might come with behavioral and heath-related baggage. My family has taken on 2 dogs like that (one from a neighbor, one from a rescue)...loved them both, but tell your friend to be prepared!


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

Thats the little boy after having a bath and hair brushed, he's supposed to be very smart and playful and obviously overpriced! At this point I'm just curious to know his breed even if she's not getting him 😂


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

Vita said:


> He looks mostly like a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier to me. They tend make nice, intelligent dogs. At 7 months old, this pup is old enough to have bladder control when you housebreak him more so than a younger pup. He might be hesitant from all that he's been through, just the flight alone was probably difficult. See if you can visit him two days in a row. On the second visit, he may wag his tail seeing you which would be a good sign. Offer $400 and negotiate from there if you really like him.
> 
> View attachment 473532


I don't think he's the same dog, his hair is wavy maybe he needs to be groomed and take vitamins


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

No, hes a mix. I've never seen a pure bred poodle without some curls, or even tigher waves... That looks like a doodle to me.


----------



## Salma (Feb 2, 2021)

Ava. said:


> No, hes a mix. I've never seen a pure bred poodle without some curls, or even tigher waves... That looks like a doodle to me.


Actually yea he could be a labradoodle or a maltipo


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He could be just about anything. There was an interesting study done a while back that demonstrated how hopeless most people are at identifying mixes.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Even the DNA tests don’t agree on mixed dogs all the time. WisdomPanel said my old dog has some bulldog, and Embark says he does not. 🤷‍♀️ This guy is probably easier to identify than my supermutt.
In any case, I’m glad to see your friend is choosing not to support this business or person.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Wisdom panal is known for reading breeds crazy wrong, Embark is much better. But it only goes back (4?) generations, so there could be much more to your dog that the DNA tests can read.


----------

